# My Van



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 2516
View attachment 2517
View attachment 2510
View attachment 2511
View attachment 2512
View attachment 2513
View attachment 2514
View attachment 2515


----------



## Tim Bates (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Karen1611 (Dec 29, 2010)

nice :applause:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!
Who's the grumpy guy in the first photo?


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

What is it hat you do? Lol. Where did you get the artwork if bees with machine guns?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

BigGun said:


> Where did you get the artwork if bees with machine guns?


What's the story behind the bees with machine guns?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Grumpy guy? What grumpy guy?

The art work? The large panel w/ the Girl and the Rabbit is my 5 lb honey jar label, which was designed for me by a friend who used to do the illustrations for her Mother's childrens books. I had it colored and then blown up by the sign company which did all the decal work for the van.

The panel towards the back was from the original artwork done for hats I had made many years ago.

The bees w/ machineguns are SeaBees magnetic signs which I picked up at Ft. Carson in Colorado Springs,CO when I went to see my Son and family. People had been telling me they liked my van, but they noticed it didn't have any bees on it. So, when I saw those "bees", w/ my warped sense of humor, I thought, "That'll do it.". Aren't they great?

I have another peice I haven't picked up from my friend yet. A bee holding a gas nozzle which will go on the side nearest the gas hole. No I don't get my gas at BP.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark, what the MPG like, and how big is the engine? I like that style of van. It looks very practical.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Very nice, sqkcrk!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I get around 25 MPG, gas. Four cylinder engine. Carrys about 1200lb pay load. Has floor space 4'X6'. It is a little cramped in the driver's seat on long trips like driving to SC, FL or CO. Rear view mirrors have limited visibilty. I almost ran ninto someone for not being able to see well looking out the passenger window at a Stop sign. One has to really think ahead and position the vehicle to see what one needas to see. I wish the mirrors were bigger.

Mostly like it. Seeing more of them all the time. It says Ford on it. But it is made in Turkey and Spain. Has been available in Europe and Middle East for 15 years or so. It is called a Transit Connect, supposedly because that translates internationally better than other possible names.

Low $20,000.00 range new. Comes in Grey, Black, Red, and White. Can have seats or just as a delivery/utility van. Many shelf options. Gull wing rear doors optional, special hinges.

Can I sell you one?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

In Britain the "Ford Transit" is the best known cargo-type van, and so I can see why they have attached that name to it. I get truck and van envy. I am still driving my 1999 Saturn Station Wagon with about 190,000 miles on it. It does well enough for carrying my honey production (18 production hives this year) and is my daily commuter. I get up to 40 mpg in it.
I can't justify buying anything bigger based on my current operation and my wife was nice enough not to fuss when I used the minivan to move some bees.
However, I really like that van.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do you get 40mpg? I can only get 25 or 26. Oh, I see. Oops.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

It seems almost typical for Saturns. I drive a 2000 Saturn sedan, and regularly get 40-43 mpg.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 2595
View attachment 2596
View attachment 2598
View attachment 2600
View attachment 2598


Some closeups of the panels. I moved the Seabees.


----------



## peter50 (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you have a bit knowledge about car repairing? if not then you should to aware about it a bit.
I can send you a link which I believe will be helpful for you and give you enough knowledge regarding car repairing.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I will keep my 1982 VW Westphalia Vanagon. Diesel(now turbo), hauls 1400 lbs, sleeps 4 , sink stove, refrigerator, rear engine, rear drive, gets 30-32 mpg. Good for early beeyard inspections, before supering starts, and the ground is still soft.

crazy Roland


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw one of those vans down here today, it was a Terminix van.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They are getting more popular. They are quite functional, especially in urban communities. But I am seeing them all over the place when I travel the highways between Northern NY and SC. I wonder when UPS will get one?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Mark when are you comming back to SC?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Early Nov. or after the 18th.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I wonder when UPS will get one?


UPS already has these vans. Here's a photo:

UPS Ford by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

In Spain. What about in the US?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

When the price of fuel in the US catches up with Europe and UPS can't afford to drive those monsters they use now down the road...


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Wont they just charge more for a delivery? And we will pay it!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> Who's the grumpy guy in the first photo?


Do all commercial beeks look like that? If so, I'm keeping beekeeping as a hobby!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Only the good looking ones, like CK and me.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

snl said:


> Do all commercial beeks look like that? If so, I'm keeping beekeeping as a hobby!


Actually no most aren't nearly as nice looking. But let's cut Mark a break, that side job each December in the local department store pays for a lot of beekeeping screw ups.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> But let's cut Mark a break, that side job each December in the local department store pays for a lot of beekeeping screw ups.


Small children stare at Mark in restaurants... they know the truth... there is some reason he heads back North in November... takes time to get ready...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My beard isn't what it used to be, but it is still in pretty good shape. I love it when a young child stares at me and tugs on their Mom's pants leg or skirt. I like to say,"Did I get you what you wanted for Christmas?". Keeps them guessing.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

That's one good looking van!

On a side note, I wish my bees had machine guns....


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Fishman43 said:


> When the price of fuel in the US catches up with Europe and UPS can't afford to drive those monsters they use now down the road...


I thought they were going to mitigate that by only making right-hand turns, or something?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Splatt said:


> That's one good looking van!
> 
> On a side note, I wish my bees had machine guns....


The story behind the Seabees Magnetic Stickers is that folks commented that my van looked nice but where were the bees? So when I went to visit my Son at Ft. Carson, while visiting the PX I saw these SeaBees and had to have them. I wish I had grabbed up another set of four for the other side of the van. Then I could have a real swarm.


----------

